# Champix (?) stop smoking tabs



## messedaround (14 May 2007)

Hi All 
Just looking for some info on the above , ive heard great things about them and hoping to give them a try ?? bit pricey ive heard ,not much info on the net that i can find , thx


----------



## foxylady (14 May 2007)

*Re: Champix ?? stop smoking tabs*

Try these sites

http://www.champixinfo.co.uk/
http://www.euroclinix.net/champix.html?a_aid=ffe49d51


----------



## smithy (23 Jun 2007)

*Re: Champix ?? stop smoking tabs*

Messed around, did you get to try the champix? I've just got the starter pack and first months supply today but am waiting until next week to start them as I'm on other medication at the moment.

Just wondering if you made any progress with them?

THanks


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Jun 2007)

*Re: Champix ?? stop smoking tabs*

Please note our Posting Guidelines around discussion of medcial issues.


----------

